

Ask HN: what would you do with Javascript.xxx - kls

javascript.xxx was available, so I bought it on a whim. I do a lot of JavaScript development and thought it would be good branding for a blog / article site on JavaScript based web app development. But I would like to hear other ideas as to what it could be used for, or what other HN readers would use it for.
======
gexla
I would have geeky chicks send in naked photos where they have "I love
Javascript" painted on their bodies. Just pointing out the obvious here. ;)
(xxx = naked chicks or you are badly failing the expectations of the user.)

------
brownie
Snippets of sexy JavaScript, of course.

~~~
kls
Right I think there is a branding opportunity there like Dirty JavaScript or
JavaScript Porn. There are not a lot of good aggregate sites pulling together
references on JavaScript development, internet.com owns JavaScript.com and is
just siting on it. I know, that it runs the risk of taking a hit in search due
to the .xxx, but having a Javascript.* seemed like something to grab and then
figure out if I want to do something with it. I can always flip it, if I don't
figure something out, but I like the domain and would like to find a good use
for it.

------
wavephorm
Create a really hardcore javascript site.

